# Where in your home are your torts? (pictures)



## Honey (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm curious....

Where are your tortoises kept in your home? Inside, outside, both? How do your incorporate them into your living space? Please explain, and/or post pictures!!


Here's my current set up for Sheldon and his table:







A closer shot:


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry no photo's of where my inside tortoises are kept. But they are in a back bedroom thats not being used right now.


----------



## Missy (Feb 13, 2012)

I have Dayo my Leopard baby in the living room so I can keep a good eye on her. I also have a heated room in the basement for Lana and Tank and 2 yellow belly sliders.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine are built into a shelf in my office so I can be distracted easily :-D


----------



## ascott (Feb 13, 2012)

The CDTs are currently in a dark cool closet brumating in a converted garage room of the home with the heating cut off for that space ....they have their own outdoor yards for tortoise season which is where they live 24/7 when not brumating ....the two redfoot tortoise are in their own enclosures living in the dining area in the kitchen until tortoise seasonal then they will spend their days outside and indoors at night the tank for the RESs is also in the kitchen area....


----------



## cherylim (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing fancy like that. Emrys' table is on the floor in our 'spare room'. The room is basically a make-shift office for me, with Emrys' tortoise table and with a double bed for when we have guests over. If we did have guests over (we haven't since I got Emrys), he'd move to our room.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine is so boring it's in our playroom and I check on him every time I walk by. Guess what? He's hiding 99% of the time. 
I had my dart frogs on top but the fruit flies took over so I moved the frog to the kitchen.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2012)

Living room closet with door removed. Uro on the floor, Tatum on a shelf with 2/50 gallon totes. I did it with both of them in the same room, so if a heat source were to burn out during a cold night, they would still have plenty of heat with each others heat sources heating the room.
I don't know how to attach the picture. It is in my past attachments from when i posted a thread titled accidental experiment. I can't find he picture on my computer picture library. Sorry


----------



## slowpoke (Feb 13, 2012)

mine are in my computer room where i work and play.....


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 13, 2012)

My box turtle is in my heated, finished basement right now. In August, when my daughter goes off to college, the small back bedroom will be made into a turtle/tortoise room to be shared with my blue tongued skink as well.


----------



## Vishnu (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine are in a nice big closet in 51 rubbermaid tubs. (Dark Blue) They are HUGE! They are in my closet in our bedroom and my husband is of course thrilled.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> My box turtle is in my heated, finished basement right now. In August, when my daughter goes off to college, the small back bedroom will be made into a turtle/tortoise room to be shared with my blue tongued skink as well.



I think that's funny, when your daughter goes off to college, her room goes to the torts. Because that is what I am going to do with my son's room. However I have 3 more years to wait. He thinks I'm kidding. I told him I would leave him a bed to sleep in when he comes home, but he just will have to share with my tort


----------



## Vishnu (Feb 13, 2012)

Honey said:


> I'm curious....
> 
> Where are your tortoises kept in your home? Inside, outside, both? How do your incorporate them into your living space? Please explain, and/or post pictures!!
> 
> ...



Your house is beautiful!!!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 13, 2012)

My adults are outside 24/7 but my young ones I have outside during the day on a large tort table and then at night I bring them into my guest room.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 13, 2012)

Since it's winter, just about everybody is in the house. I have removed most of the furniture to make room, such as the dining room table now is stored at the other house. Currently am waiting to get two strong folks here at one time, so we can take out the couch.  

Only place they aren't is in my bedroom, which I have no heat on in.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2012)

Took new pictures






Sorry for the blur. I suck at taking pics


----------



## Honey (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you, Vishnu! Where do you keep your tort/s? 

Wellington - I love your closet idea!! That's really awesome.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 13, 2012)

Dining room - it's the brightest room, doesn't have carpet, and has a door to the backyard.


----------



## Talka (Feb 13, 2012)

In the corner, on the floor, in my study. The living/dining area is way too cold, the kitchen is tiny, and my bedroom is already cramped, so it really was the only place it could go.
When I have guests over, the inflatable bed basically takes up all remaining floor space, so people end up sleeping about a foot away from Sheldon's enclosure.

Tiny apartment is tiny!


----------



## EKLC (Feb 14, 2012)

In my bedroom. The light is a decent alarm clock in the morning.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 14, 2012)

Most in their own dedicated room during the cold months. Outdoors during the warm months. A few of them, outdoors year round.


----------



## Angi (Feb 14, 2012)

My CDTs are in the family room and go out side for a few hours when the sun is out. Baby Boxies in the family room too. One box turtle hibernating in the garadge other box is in the garage in a seperate enclosure awake. One gecko in son's room, one in hallway, one in livingroom. I need a room like GB has, but I like to see them everytime I go in a different room. The CDTs will be outside for the summer in a new enclosure.


----------



## Nay (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh all your nice little tort tables with your neat and clean little torts!! This is what a real tortoise pen looks like after about 5 mintues, I don't care, here's my dirty laundry!!







This is in our dining room, in our brand new house we just built. We don't have any of the flooring in our living room/dining room area(all open) and when we had company over, one of the guys said 'where are you planning on moving that (pointing to our big double decker tort table)to?(When we can finally afford to put in flooring that is) My hubby looked at me and said 'oh it's staying right there, that thing is much better than 3 pools in our dining room we used to have, for years!!!!










Thank goodness I have a big beautiful outdoor pen that they are all out for a soon as I can get them out and for as long as I can keep them out!!


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 14, 2012)

rufus (florida softshell) has an aquarium in my living room, near the entry way so i can greet her as i come & go, the box turtles & bigger water turtles have enclosures on the covered patio, the baby box turtles are in a small plastic box on my book shelf, and the 'rescues/temporary' residents are taken in and outside in their respective plastic tubs. the snake's in a vision cage in my dining room... hopefully in the next few years i will have a house with a great yard to move everybody to more natural/permanent environments.


----------



## pam (Feb 14, 2012)

My daughter moved out to her new home so I turned her room into a Tortoise room I also have my 30 gallon fish tank in there its my sanctuary


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 14, 2012)

@	GBtortoises do you use a ladder for the high ones..i have to use a ladder for mine since i'm short....and i can barely reach in..


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 15, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> @	GBtortoises do you use a ladder for the high ones..i have to use a ladder for mine since i'm short....and i can barely reach in..



The top rim of the top enclosures is about 64". I can easily see and reach into them. But if I'm cleaning or doing other work I use a 2' step ladder to make it easier. There are four enclosures at that height so it's really no problem. The second and bottom tiers are all easy to work in.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Feb 15, 2012)

what a lovely house..


----------



## Jason M (Feb 17, 2012)

my two Russians are in our living-room




[/img]



[/img]



[/img]



[/img]



[/img]


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 17, 2012)

We used to have a dining room... It's Joe's room now and we're eating in the conservatory wearing lots of jumpers.


----------



## lisalove (Feb 17, 2012)

I love your little Boston Terrier! He's looking at you like 'Helloooo...I'm here too'!!!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tico is in our living room in his critter condo when he is not outside.






And this is his outside pen. Not a full shot, I'll have to get an updated pic.


----------



## bigred (Feb 17, 2012)

2 radiated in the bedroom and outside whenever sunny
2 incubators in the bedroom
5 adult Redfoots outside 
3 of Bigreds hatchlings at my moms house
No pics of all that


----------



## Cherbear (Feb 17, 2012)

Ticothetort2, Did you make your enclosure? It's beautiful, looks like a piece of furniture.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow you guys have some awesome enclosures....I feel like I took the lazy way out by just using a big plastic box  

My guy lives in my bedroom with all the other animals that we need to hide from the cat


----------



## Zamric (Feb 18, 2012)

WalkingRock has a bunker outside in the back yard up against my kitchen...









....and the little ones Eros and Gaia are inside, between the livingroom and large office desk, under my dart board...


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 18, 2012)

Does Walking Rock get the run of the yard, lucky guy?


----------



## bekdevine (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine are inside mostly as they are only babies. they live in the corner of my dining room their table is elevated on a high end table so they are out of reach to any little visitors.
I have recently been renovating old furniture into shabby chic mix and match bits for my room so am on the look out for a sideboard to match in and will have a new tortoise table made to fit on top and match in with the colour scheme. 
They go outside in the garden during the summer months for a few hours, but its just too cold in the UK for them to be out for too long!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Does Walking Rock get the run of the yard, lucky guy?



The WHOLE back yard! When the kids get larger, they have their choose of either a Raised garden area with LOTS of sun or a secluded area with large shaded areas.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my tort room in progress









Sunday brunch








Some food for them 




Here's and outside pic from last year


----------



## dmmj (Feb 19, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Sorry no photo's of where my inside tortoises are kept. But they are in a back bedroom thats not being used right now.


Hmmm I wonder what he has to hide?


----------



## hlester22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Our dining room became the animal room. No dining room table, just lots of cages with more to come. I'll be making an outside space when it gets nicer out. To cold for now.


----------



## cherylim (Feb 19, 2012)

ticothetort2 said:


> Tico is in our living room in his critter condo when he is not outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great, not only do you have the second most beautiful tortoise I've ever seen, you also have a gorgeous living room and the most beautiful tortoise enclosure, too.

Fantastic.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 19, 2012)

coreyc said:


> Here's my tort room in progress
> 
> Sunday brunch
> 
> ...



That's a very pretty cat!!


----------



## Jason M (Feb 19, 2012)

coreyc and ticothetort2 really do like your tabletops. 
there is some amazing cages on here. 

Zamric, always wondered where WalkingRock lived. only one question I still have and that is how big is he?


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

Jason M said:


> coreyc and ticothetort2 really do like your tabletops.
> there is some amazing cages on here.
> 
> Zamric, always wondered where WalkingRock lived. only one question I still have and that is how big is he?



Last time I weighed and measured WalkingRock he was 24" and 73lbs.... I believe he now tops 80lbs buy I havent weighed him recently... and as you can tell, he was in the middle of a growth cycle when I measured him.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 19, 2012)

Good ole' WalkingRock.
He found a good home!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

He is well loved!... since the day he hatched... or rather the 2nd day after


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 19, 2012)

A good home right outta the egg! amazing.


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 19, 2012)

No wonder he always looks like he's smiling. 

Love all the tort tables. There needs to be an archive with table building blue prints so I can steal them.


----------



## philthyturtle (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a turtle room


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 20, 2012)

coreyc said:


> Here's my tort room in progress
> 
> Sunday brunch
> 
> ...



I have to know the color of your wall paint? Greens are so hard for me! Besides that your set ups are cool!


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 17123
View attachment 17124
View attachment 17125
this is where by tortoise is.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 20, 2012)

Kolorbl1nd said:


> this is where by tortoise is.



Niiiicce. I like the location near the window, and the ramp. Well done.


----------



## baron101 (Feb 21, 2012)

My Setup looks just like that


----------



## bettinge (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine are in my office (unused beedroom) in the winter months. No where as nise as your livingroom enclosure, but it works for me!

There are some great ideas within this thread.


----------

